# Trolls on the bridge



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

We have always likened our open staircase to the ricketty bridge and the cats to the three trolls that guard it. You walk under it - you get swatted, you walk down it and the big red and white troll will charge in to the back of your legs, and recently, if you walk up it the trolls will defend the treasure in the cave by shooting out and grabbing your ankles. We have to tread really carefully!

The troll cave with troll treasure. This is where they lauch their attacks from








v

Little troll swatting innocent goats,










Big troll looking out for invaders










Troll ambush party


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Great Pics:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

They are the absolute best trolls Ive ever seen on pf


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Troll heaven :001_wub:


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

more troll cats on stairs! Must be a wegie thing. Although mine don't hunt in packs I'm pleased to say 

I quite often refer to mine as trollsters. My big giant troll Kalle waits on the landing for unsuspecting slaves and bops them on the head as they go up the stairs. Kyrre troll jumps onto the bannister and then jumps onto slaves back as they go past [very painful]. Numerous trolls grab ankles as they lie in wait on the stairs. Oh the joys of owning troll cats!


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Such pretty trolls though?! We don't have trolls here but we do have midnight monsters that jump on you as your sleeping!


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Now those are the kind of trolls I like!!! We have banister bandits, you're never safe on the stairs in our house. Even if they are not ambushing they are spying.


----------

